# TBT Beach Party Announcement



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

A special thank you to Jeremy for the banners!​
Hello everyone! Feeling bored? Then why not come down to the beach with me for some fun! We've got punch, snacks, awesome music...oh and a couple events that you may participate in for glory and fun! Check them out!!! Click the links below or head over to the Museum to find the event threads!










*Contests start August 5th and end August 10th 9PM Central. A voting period will be announced later.*​We want everyone to have a good time so please remember to be respectful of others while we enjoy ourselves at the beach!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay! Another holiday that won't be an Easter Egg hunt! Looking forward to it. Wait, the fifth is today!


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2014)

its winter in australia this is discrimination and a disgrace to the entire southern hemisphere


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 5, 2014)

I would enter but I only return from my holiday Thursday r i p id be too slow cri


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, interesting! Perhaps part, though I would be equally interesting to see the creations of others. 

Much imagination to all and good luck


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

The dates have been extended to the 10th


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2014)

Do we PM the creations or post them in the respective thread?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Do we PM the creations or post them in the respective thread?



You post them, please be sure to read the directions!


----------



## Capella (Aug 5, 2014)

*kicks sand @ the nerds*
Yay fun times


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok. So for the collectible one if you win you get the collectible you made? And is it gift able?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Ok. So for the collectible one if you win you get the collectible you made? And is it gift able?



Yes, it will be giftable.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> The dates have been extended to the 10th



O omg i can enter then yay <3


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Aug 5, 2014)

Awesome! I love the beach! This is a pretty good idea.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

I must win! One of the collectibles can go for 50 k! *Goes to Photoshop*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm already planning my sandcastle and making noise at 8:20 AM. What is my life.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

_1st: Five TBT Stickers, Retro TBT Sticker, Gold Trophy Collectible, 400 TBT Bells_
_Retro TBT Sticker_
*Retro T*BT Sticker

It's destiny.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> _1st: Five TBT Stickers, Retro TBT Sticker, Gold Trophy Collectible, 400 TBT Bells_
> _Retro TBT Sticker_
> *Retro T*BT Sticker
> 
> It's destiny.


I was thinking of you when I saw it. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice 
A bit short for the time, i'll try participating ^^


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

Oops wrong page! xD


----------



## Kammeh (Aug 5, 2014)

OH MY GOSH. A TBT EVENT ON MY BIRTHDAY?
BEST DAY EVER!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 5, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> OH MY GOSH. A TBT EVENT ON MY BIRTHDAY?
> BEST DAY EVER!



The contests start on your birthday and end on mine


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh, sandcastles... I have a bad past back then... It wasn't where the bully kicks the sand at the nerd kind, but way different.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 5, 2014)

Will the winning collectible be available at the shop for purchase eventually?


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 5, 2014)

School starts tomorrow. IDK if I'll have time for this. But I guess I'll do the collectible contest since I'm already in the process of making a huge load of transparent 64x64 icons and it's really easy to do. Takes like 5 minutes.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Will the winning collectible be available at the shop for purchase eventually?



Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Yes, absolutely!



So cool, can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 5, 2014)

This was fun! Thank you for making the day glorious.

Good luck to everyone who enters​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Even though I regret making my castle at 7 in the morning, it was fun! ^_^


----------



## Zura (Aug 5, 2014)

My box castle was awesome thanks for making my day fun


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 5, 2014)

will definitely try to squeeze this is in, sound like fun!


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 5, 2014)

Aww, that's a shame. I'm on holiday and don't have my laptop with me, so looks like I can only look at the entries. I had so many great ideas too. =P

On the bright side, I can enter the castle competition so it's not so bad.

Thanks for the event too!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 5, 2014)

This is wonderful. An event is so much fun  Thanks to the Admins and mods.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 5, 2014)

Fun~

Thanks for the event guys!


----------



## Locket (Aug 5, 2014)

*Thunder booms* Yeah, that sucks. *Starts pouring* But, that sounds fun (whats the fun with thunderstorms )


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

remember to wear sunscreen


----------



## the_red_cloud (Aug 5, 2014)

i do not know what is a tbt beach party


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> i do not know what is a tbt beach party



no one did until the post came out


----------



## Lassy (Aug 6, 2014)

So for the collectible contest, there won't be any trophies given? :0


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

I love events! It's a fun way to interact on the forums as a community too~ I so far entered the collectable contest. I've yet to decide to make my sand castle out of o:


----------



## spamurai (Aug 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> So for the collectible contest, there won't be any trophies given? :0



I think it should be the other way round. Or Trophies in both...

I'm never gonna win the castle one cos I just don't own enough stuff :L


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> So for the collectible contest, there won't be any trophies given? :0



No, instead winners will get the winning collectible for free!


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 6, 2014)

I wanna enter so bad but I know I can't win


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 6, 2014)

SeccomMasada said:


> I wanna enter so bad but I know I can't win



The fun of the contests is to try!


----------



## Toot (Aug 6, 2014)

I wanted to do a sand Castle, but that turned out to be way too complicated. Lol. I guess the sun is till good. 







- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops... wrong thread lol.


----------



## TonySpice:) (Aug 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> *kicks sand @ the nerds*
> Yay fun times



don't you dare kick sand at me!D:


----------



## Zura (Aug 6, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I think it should be the other way round. Or Trophies in both...
> 
> I'm never gonna win the castle one cos I just don't own enough stuff :L



I thought I was gonna win for sure but then I saw the competition


----------



## spamurai (Aug 7, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I thought I was gonna win for sure but then I saw the competition



They're some impressive entries thats for sure xD


----------



## West8991 (Aug 8, 2014)

Why couldn't this be in July :c, I have returned to my classes.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Aug 8, 2014)

What is a tbt beach party


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 8, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> What is a tbt beach party



It's just a small end-of-summer event for people to enjoy if they wish.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 10, 2014)

Today is the last day to get your entries in! You have about 6hrs left before the threads close! Voting will take place at a later date after the staff choose their top X (x being a number) for everyone to vote from! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 10, 2014)

This was such a fun idea.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Witch (Aug 11, 2014)

All are beautiful and have their charm. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 11, 2014)

I would just like to thank everyone who participated for making this event a success! I look forward to the voting phase which will hopefully be later this week! I loved seeing everyones sandcastles and collectible ideas! Also, an important note here: Collectibles may be tweaked a bit to fit in with our style! So don't fret if you notice that your collectible looks a little different than what you submitted.

Thank you again everyone!!!


----------



## Zura (Aug 11, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I would just like to thank everyone who participated for making this event a success! I look forward to the voting phase which will hopefully be later this week! I loved seeing everyones sandcastles and collectible ideas! Also, an important note here: Collectibles may be tweaked a bit to fit in with our style! So don't fret if you notice that your collectible looks a little different than what you submitted.
> 
> Thank you again everyone!!!


I have a question:

Does it matter how well the collectibles were made? You see my balloon collectible was not so good looking (because I can't draw ) but I hope it still has a chance for being an idea.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 11, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Does it matter how well the collectibles were made? You see my balloon collectible was not so good looking (because I can't draw ) but I hope it still has a chance for being an idea.



In the main contest post, Kaaia said the staff would pick a certain amount, and those would be put out for votes.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 11, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Does it matter how well the collectibles were made? You see my balloon collectible was not so good looking (because I can't draw ) but I hope it still has a chance for being an idea.



Really? I thought yours looked pretty good.


----------



## Zura (Aug 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Really? I thought yours looked pretty good.


You did?


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 16, 2014)

Can someone give me a ballpark guess at when the winners will be announced?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 16, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Can someone give me a ballpark guess at when the winners will be announced?



We are narrowing down the potential winners and hopefully this coming week you all will be able to vote


----------



## Taycat (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome!  I can't wait to see which ones went through.


----------



## Chiana (Aug 18, 2014)

I finally had time to browse a few more threads.  I am a bit late to the party, but enjoyed all the creations anyway.  Very cool.


----------



## Cress (Aug 22, 2014)

Are the voting boards up yet?


----------



## Silversea (Aug 23, 2014)

I would like to think there would be some sort of announcement when the voting boards are up, otherwise it could be quite easily missed.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 23, 2014)

^^


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 23, 2014)

We are ready for voting to begin! You may find the polls in the Museum or follow the links below:

Sandcastle Voting

Collectible Voting


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm honored to be nominated for both  Thanks 
May the best win!

And I kinda was waiting expecting for a whole forum notification thing, as it was to enter. I kinda discovered by accident that the voting started today.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 23, 2014)

So excited about this, I already voted!  One suggestion?  The banner for "go and vote" shows up on top when i to the museum but not when i log onto the site for the first time.  You might get more votes if it was on the front page?  I dont know if i am explaining myself clearly, lol.


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> So excited about this, I already voted!  One suggestion?  The banner for "go and vote" shows up on top when i to the museum but not when i log onto the site for the first time.  You might get more votes if it was on the front page?  I dont know if i am explaining myself clearly, lol.



How about now?


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 23, 2014)

Justin said:


> How about now?



Looks SO awesome.  . Cant wait to see who wins.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 23, 2014)

mine didn't make it

that's 5 minutes i'll never get back


----------



## spamurai (Aug 27, 2014)

When did the voting take place?
I never saw an announcement or banner... :/ Now I've missed it.


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2014)

spamurai said:


> When did the voting take place?
> I never saw an announcement or banner... :/ Now I've missed it.



There was a massive banner on new sessions for the past 5 or so days. I think many would say it was too annoying.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> There was a massive banner on new sessions for the past 5 or so days. I think many would say it was too annoying.



I have no idea how I missed that then... I come on here most days xD


----------

